# Beware of Heat Stroke....



## dandreotti (Aug 24, 2009)

I lost my 15 month old English Bulldog on Saturday. I was ignorant to the dangers of heat stroke and ended up killing her. I feel like I'll never get over it. I keep reliving her last 30 minutes of life wondering if I had acted quickly and appropriately, she'd still be here. I absolutely loved that dog.

I told my daughter to walk her becasue we were cleaning house and she was getting in the way. It was really hot out. My daughter calle dme from a cell phone 30 mintues later, hysterical. I drove to where she was a found my dog gasping for hair, layin gon her stomach. I didn;t know what to do. I picked her up, ran to the car, and started driving, calling information trying to find an animal hospital open. I found one - 20 minutes away. I slowly watched my dog take her last breath while I tried to get her there. I knew she was gone but told them to try and bring her back. They tried for 20 minutes and couldn;t. I had to take both my kids outside and tell them. It was devastating. I didn't know what to do. Of course, now I do. But it's too late. 

Please - if you don;t know already, educate yourself on this. I see people walking there dogs, running with their dogs, in 100 degree heat. I hope that doesn't happne to them.

Roxy, RIP baby....


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2009)

ohh my how awful..I had a tear in my eye reading this :crying: im thinking of you all at this time! Thank you for posting this it may help others realise the risk.

Sleep peaceful Roxy  run free..xxxxx


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

Oh my goodness.... how awful. I am so sorry. I have heard the brachycephalic breeds can't tolerate heat well, but I've not owned any so didn't realise til now, how important it can be to watch the heat. Run free, little one.

Are you in the Uk or overseas? (just curious - we rarely get enough heat here in England for it to be serious, but it's as well to know for the few days we ever do get a so-called summer).


----------



## pets-life (Jul 28, 2009)

It often helps to read pet loss articles at a time like this. It definetely helped me.

You might find the ones here of interest and help.

Articles On Pet Loss And Bereavement


----------



## avl1982 (Aug 12, 2009)

So sorry to hear of your loss, you must be in torment. But you didn't mean to hurt her, you only loved her. I hope that others do read this and learn from it, as I write this I'm searching for one of those portable water carriers for dogs.

Please don't be too hard on yourself, losing her must have been hard enough. You will get through this, you'll find a way.

Thinking of you.

xx


----------



## dandreotti (Aug 24, 2009)

Thank you to those of you who responded. I really appreciate your thoughts and prayers. It's been difficult to say the least. The guilt has been the most difficult thing to deal with. sometimes i think I should have known (I'm in the states - Texas). 

It gets sooo hot here! We recently moved here. I suppose your climate is similar to New England (boston, MA). That's we're I've spent most of my life. Heat stroke was never an issue there either.

It's been an education, but a painful one.

I wish you all the best.


----------



## pawsonheart (Sep 1, 2009)

dandreotti said:


> I lost my 15 month old English Bulldog on Saturday. I was ignorant to the dangers of heat stroke and ended up killing her. I feel like I'll never get over it. I keep reliving her last 30 minutes of life wondering if I had acted quickly and appropriately, she'd still be here. I absolutely loved that dog.
> 
> I told my daughter to walk her becasue we were cleaning house and she was getting in the way. It was really hot out. My daughter calle dme from a cell phone 30 mintues later, hysterical. I drove to where she was a found my dog gasping for hair, layin gon her stomach. I didn;t know what to do. I picked her up, ran to the car, and started driving, calling information trying to find an animal hospital open. I found one - 20 minutes away. I slowly watched my dog take her last breath while I tried to get her there. I knew she was gone but told them to try and bring her back. They tried for 20 minutes and couldn;t. I had to take both my kids outside and tell them. It was devastating. I didn't know what to do. Of course, now I do. But it's too late.
> 
> ...


So sorry for your loss. Brave of you to post your story to help others! x


----------



## xpalaboyx (Jun 17, 2008)

That was so heartbreaking to hear, so sorry for your loss. It's been a week of hot weather here too and everyone is wishing a rain. Good thing my buddy enjoying frozen kong filled with peanut butter.


----------



## Katie&Cody (Dec 4, 2008)

Heartbreaking to say the least - your very brave for posting, try not to feel guilty!! RIP Roxy xx


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

Im so sorry for your loss. 

R.I.P ROXY XXXX


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

What a terrible terrible tradgedy for you all.

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## JuNeil (Apr 30, 2009)

I am so so sorry for your loss. It is useful for everyone with bulldogs to read your story to realise how quickly heat stroke can happen. As previous posts have said, we rarely get that sort of heat in England (especially in the North East!) but it is important to know what precautions to take.

You did not mean for this to happen and you must not keep blaming yourself. I'm sure she was loved to bits and will now be running free at Rainbow Bridge.
x


----------



## johndecker (Sep 3, 2009)

i'm so sorry for your loss...


----------



## KarenHSmith (Apr 20, 2008)

Aww, I am soo sorry to hear of your loss.

I am sure your boxer, will always be with you xxx

Run free ...x.


----------



## Dundee (Oct 20, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss.



> we rarely get enough heat here in England for it to be serious


Yes we do. Not all the time and rarely leading to death, but I despair that the number of people who take their dogs out in the middle of the day at the height of the summer.


----------



## xXhayleyroxX (Apr 18, 2008)

Dundee said:


> I'm so sorry for your loss.
> 
> Yes we do. Not all the time and rarely leading to death, but I despair that the number of people who take their dogs out in the middle of the day at the height of the summer.


that's true, the main danger here though is dogs in hot cars 

but yeah other countries certaintly have a higher risk of dogs with heat stroke


----------



## amanda123 (Jul 13, 2009)

So sorry to hear about this 

RIP Roxy


----------

